# Hunting out of the state, and flying. What am I forgetting?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is the first time I have had to fly with a gun. I picked up a new Pelican case to hold my gun but before I started cutting on the foam, I wanted to make sure I wasn't forgetting anything obvious.

I've got the gun, my magazine, ammo, a small tool set, and some break free.

I'm obviously not planning for anything major, and will have access to general suppliers if something were to go wrong.

All of my other gear will be in my bags. I thought about a cutout for a cleaning rod and cleaning supplies but I don't want to destroy the foam for stuff that could be kept in other places.

What would you include?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

Chris I bought the same case and it's a good one. I never cut the foam it will compress and return to shape on its own. Just be careful opening the latches they can bite you in the knuckle when they " pop " upon opening. Good luck


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree wirh Brian , don't cut the foam. you will probably find you have to put the ammo in your other lugage. The most important tip i can give you is re-sight in when you get to your destination. Seems that a gun case yells 'throw me ,drop me hard" to the baggage handlers.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks good Chris,
Let us know how it goes. Holler out when you fly over my house.


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Shooting sticks will fit in there. I would also bring an extra mag.

Like tjc said..... I would also check with your airline as to if that ammo can be in the same case as the rifle, you might have to put it with your other checked luggage. Seems there was a change on that rule but I cant remember it. A call now will save a crap load of heartache at the checkin counter.

ETA
I would leave the liquids out of the case. That crap spills and it ruins the foam in that nice case. Just make sure your iron is lubricated properly before you leave.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I took your suggestions, and here is what I came up with.









I did cut the top layer of foam like Pelican suggests because it was just way too firm and didn't want to give much. It all fits really well though and I practiced throwing it around like I figure the baggage handlers would. Everything survived.









Also I did check with the airline, and the ammo can be with it. Apparently most airlines have gone that route.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

TSA locks and a visit to thier website to look over the regs. They're a changing everyday. And get some insurance too, on the gun that is. Remember, I think it's only 10 pounds of ammo and I'm not sure that it can be with the gun as you have it. Like a said look up the regs. TSA is pretty snappy about keeping your stuff if they want to.

Chris C.


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I have flown with a shotgun a couple of times. I have never had any shells with me when I gone, I always bought them when I arrived at my destination. Having rounds seems like inviting trouble at the airport with all the security and all. I do know that they will make you open the case when you get to the counter to check your luggage. you will also have to show a security agent what is in the case and that you can lock it. you will have to lock it in front of them and then they will tag it and and give you a tag to claim your bag and they will take your gun. when you arrive at the next airport and go to claim your bag will have to go to the baggage claim counter and claim your gun. let me know if this helps you any. it really isn't that bad, unless they lose your baggage=


----------

